# Vomiting after eating



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Our havanese, Ashi, for the last three days, immediately after eating throws it back up in about 4 different times. Nothing has changed recently (except in March the loss of her big bullie brother). Same food, Blue Buffalo chicken. vet said to give her a pepcid a/c 10 mg (1/4 table) last night with nothing more to eat and another this morning and then feed her with some boiled white rice added to her food 30 minutes after the pepcid. It has stayed down so far. Other than this, she is acting just fine and normal. 
Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe she just has a little stomach bug that will go away on it's own. Other than that, I don't have any ideas. How old is Ashi?


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the reply. Ashi is 4. Never been sick before. Hopefully like you said it is just a little stomach bug.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope it is just a bug and the bland food will help. Sometimes it takes awhile for their tummy's to return to normal.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

ashi's mom said:


> thanks for the reply. Ashi is 4. Never been sick before. Hopefully like you said it is just a little stomach bug.


Hopefully like Kathie said, it is just a little stomach bug. Kids get them all the time, but somehow, it's so much scarier when our furbabies get sick than when our kids get sick isn't it? I think it's because our kids can (after a certain age) TELL us exactly what hurts, and how much, whereas our furbabies can't, so we have no idea how bad they actually feel except subjectively... I hope Ashi feels better soon!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like a stomach bug to me too. Hope she is over it now


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Agree with it possibly being a stomach bug. Or maybe she was eating too fast? Hope all is well now!


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies! Food has been staying down - she only threw up a little water around midnight on Saturday. I sure am hoping it is only a stomach bug. May go ahead and call the vet today and see if they want to see her.
Thank you all again!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We found a divided dog food bowl that keeps them from gulping their food down quickly. This has helped with stomach upsets. Also, using canned food has helped, too.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## ashi's mom (Oct 27, 2008)

She has not thrown up at all! She is not a fast eater (Havanese trait?) so it wasn't due to gulping or eating too fast. So I'm thinking just a little bug. I did add a little canned Wellness food this morning (she's on Blue Buffalo Chicken dry formula). I appreciate everyone's input and comments! Love your forum!


----------

